# Hot smoked Bluegills



## hillbilly jim (Mar 27, 2017)

Fishing season is here, so I cleaned a bunch of stuff out of the freezer to make room.

I hot smoked some Bluegills in the offset and will use it to make fish dip.













17389142_1663514527278525_7906824727310449381_o.jp



__ hillbilly jim
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## sonofasmoker (Mar 27, 2017)

Man that looks good! Can you show us the fish dip recipe? What temp and how long did you smoke for? POINTS!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Mar 27, 2017)

SonOfaSmoker said:


> Man that looks good! Can you show us the fish dip recipe? What temp and how long did you smoke for? POINTS!


You can spend hours on Google results of searching "fish dip recipe". Throw the dart and pick one.

I used a propane burner head in the fire box with a grate above it. On that goes a stainless steel cafeteria line food tray filled with chips and covered with foil. I poke a single pencil size hole in the middle of the foil for the smoke to escape.

I kept the offset at 200 to 225 and stuck a Thermpro TP06S probe in the fattest part of the biggest piece. There are three racks in my offset, so every 30 minutes, I rotated the racks to get even cooking. I ran the IT up to 170 and pulled it.

If I'm using heat, I always cook to temp, not time. Personal opinion, time doesn't tell me if it's done. My Thermpro does.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

We make fish dip here all the time.

I usually use the frozen salmon with the skin on.

Bet fresh fish would be really good!

Al


----------



## link (Mar 27, 2017)

Man those look good. I would like to see a good recipe for a fish dip if one of you guys wants to share. I would like to have another recipe for something I like the wife and kid would not touch. More for me.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Mar 27, 2017)

Thats awesome, thanks buddy!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 27, 2017)

Smoked fish dip sounds really good about now!  One of my favorite things about visiting Florida is getting that first bite!

I may have to try this soon!


----------

